# Brantome, Dordogne. Winning Aires 1992-2004



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

FRENCH AIRE - BRANTOME
During our summer trek around France in August this year we were fortunate enough to use the “Camping-Car Magazine” 2003 winner for French Aires. This site is at Brantome in the Dordogne. It has to be approached from the North. 

At the roundabout north of Brantome head for Brantome then turn first left after you pass the sign” Font-Vendome” (private motor home company). Follow this road back up towards the roundabout and turn left just before the grassed sales area for motor homes. 

This site has four coloured tarmac, hard standing areas and is surrounded with grass, flowers and some with trellis shade. Each pitch has its own electric supply and on site is a spotlessly clean toilet and separate washroom housed in a little building. Local tourist information is also displayed. If the hard standing is full then there is a sign inviting you to park on the grassed are next to the vans for sale. This area could accommodate 20-30 vans easily.

The site is exactly one mile north of Brantome and an easy cycle ride. If you don’t want to cycle then drive into town and turn left before the river bridge and there is parking for motor homes along that side of the river too.

Whilst there the firm were on holidays but a lady turned up 3 times when we were there for 24hrs to clean and empty the honesty box. Optional charges were 2 euros for the pitch, 1 euro for electric and I think 1 euro to fill up with 100 litres water. If you didn’t want to pay that was your choice but it was so delightful to stay there in peace and quiet that you would be very mean if you didn’t pay.


For all you lovers of French stopovers here is a list of all the winners in France honoured by the “Camping-Car Magazine” since 1992. I can only recommend Brantome to you though.

YEAR DEPT NO. PLACE	DEPARTMENT
2004	29	CAMARET	FINISTERE
2003	24	BRANTOME	DORDOGNE
2002	34	DE PALAVAS-LES-FLOTS	?
2001	68	DE KAYSERSBERG ?
2000	34	DE FRAISSE-SUR-AGOUT	?
1999	12	DE LAISSAC ?
1998	29	PLOUMOGUER ?
1997	49	PUY-NOTRE-DAME ?
1996	76	SAINT-VALERY-EN-CAUX	?
1995	88	CHARMES ?
1994	44	PAIMBOEUF ?
1993	37	SAINTE-MARIE-DE-TOURAINE	?
1992	65 PIAU-ENGALI
1992 42	PANISSIERES


Not all names of Departments are listed so you will have to check them for yourselves sorry.

Photos of the Brantome site are available but they wont come out on this posting.
Happy camping
Christine


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi christine and welcome to the (best) site,

We've stayed at the aires at Camaret, Kayserberg, St Valery en Caux and Charmes. I'd recommend them all to 'aire-a-holics' like us, we've entered the details into the campsite database, it would be great if you could put the Brantome aire in for others to refer to in the future.

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Christine and welcome to the site also.

Yup and i have also stayed at the Palavas Les Flots site and it was excellent and hence i awarded it a 10 and added it to the database as well.

Please add your opinion and an entry to the campsite database. If you have any hassle resizing photos to add etc, search the forum as there was a post on this at some point asking how to do it and i submitted a short guide of how to using a freeware app obtained online.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Bit late on contributing to this thread. Got back from France yesterday and got some catching up on posts to do.

You'll find pictures number 13 and 14 in my album show the Fort Vendome, Brantome aire.
We've stayed there a couple of times and also overnighted on the grassed area for motorhomes in the centre of Brantome.

Brantome is one of our favourite towns in France.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We stayed on the camp site at Branthome on our very first trip to France. Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the site...I think there is only one proper camp-site in Branthome. What I do remember is a pleasant site with clean facilities, and very friendly staff. The village is the home of some magnificient riverside restaurants.

Texas


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris, Remember staying at Camping Kerebel in Ploumoguer donkeys years ago, one of our first forays into France, Had a quick trip down memory lane when I saw it mentioned in your list!


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

July 2004 we wild camped at 'Cap d'age?' what a night! The road was as busy at 4am as it was at 4pm with the usual baseball capped idiots sounding their horns at all hours of the night. :x That's the first and last time we turn right and not left at La Lavendu, it was without doubt the 'manky side of the Med'. Incredible sunrise though, even seen through bloodshot, bleary eyes. :roll: 

Texas


----------

